# Out With The Old Controls



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I cleaned it up a little


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Adding Nema 4x gutters for control wiring, and for power wiring . This was like building legos, and a pain in the azz to weave through all of the crap around the machines




I don't know why my photos are horizontal, I tried rotating before uploading, and they went back


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

If your not replacing the back plate, simply green works great.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

just the cowboy said:


> If your not replacing the back plate, simply green works great.


I tried Simply Green ! It's just stained. Because of he time crunch, we didn't even paint.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

dronai said:


> I tried Simply Green ! It's just stained. Because of he time crunch, we didn't even paint.


I use the concentrate stuff full power, let it sit 10 minutes spray again and hit with a brush then wipe off.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

1) Another photo of the before, with the old controls.
2) A photo of the vacuum machine
3) Laying out another control panel for another machine


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

dronai said:


> Adding Nema 4x gutters for control wiring, and for power wiring . This was like building legos, and a pain in the azz to weave through all of the crap around the machines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good grief, that's a LOT of labor. :surprise:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

telsa said:


> Good grief, that's a LOT of labor. :surprise:


Dude !!!! Tell me about it ! I worked 7 days a week, 10 hrs a day , had two days off in Dec/Jan, worked Xmas eve, and New Years eve ! and left on the 9th with the job not finished to get back to my business.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*Plc*

Laying out Remote I/O #2


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I like this kind of work.

Something about tearing something out that looks like a turd, and turning it into something that looks and runs like a swiss watch is satisfying.

Keep posting pics.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

dronai said:


> Dude !!!! Tell me about it ! I worked 7 days a week, 10 hrs a day , had two days off in Dec/Jan, worked Xmas eve, and New Years eve ! and left on the 9th with the job not finished to get back to my business.


Dang buddy, still burning the candle from both ends, huh? You know that can make a young man old,right? :biggrin:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Cow said:


> I like this kind of work.
> 
> Something about tearing something out that looks like a turd, and turning it into something that looks and runs like a swiss watch is satisfying.
> 
> Keep posting pics.


So do I for some reason.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Dang buddy, still burning the candle from both ends, huh? You know that can make a young man old,right? :biggrin:


I know !! No I deserted before it was running !!!! :smile: It's good to be back in my area doing easy service work.

May go back in a couple months for a stand up switchgear replacement, and a couple huge transformers are going to be replaced.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

dronai said:


> I know !! No I deserted before it was running !!!! :smile: It's good to be back in my area doing easy service work.
> 
> May go back in a couple months for a stand up switchgear replacement, and a couple huge transformers are going to be replaced.


Kinda nice to have a relationship like that, where you can go to work for someone for a little while and see something new and then cut loose and go back to your own thing whenever you want.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Kinda nice to have a relationship like that, where you can go to work for someone for a little while and see something new and then cut loose and go back to your own thing whenever you want.


Well, the boss is pissed I left him, when it was time to debug :smile: 

They're still working on it.... and the uppers were applying huge pressure to get her up and running.

But I abandoned my business for about 1 1/2 months !!!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

dronai said:


> Well, the boss is pissed I left him, when it was time to debug :smile:
> 
> They're still working on it.... and the uppers were applying huge pressure to get her up and running.
> 
> But I abandoned my business for about 1 1/2 months !!!


Whatever...you gotta do what you gotta do. People can get over it. I'm learning that other people's ideas of what is or is not important, has NOTHING to do with me. 

He'll get over it.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Cow said:


> I like this kind of work.
> 
> Something about tearing something out that looks like a turd, and turning it into something that looks and runs like a swiss watch is satisfying.
> 
> Keep posting pics.


I like to find all the wires that go no where. Over the years everyone adds but no one ever removes so there jumpers all over the place. Kinda sucks not to get to do the debug as i like that part.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

gpop said:


> I like to find all the wires that go no where. Over the years everyone adds but no one ever removes so there jumpers all over the place. Kinda sucks not to get to do the debug as i like that part.


...pull off a blank cabinet panel expecting to trace the control wiring for generator two, and find wires cut back for non-existent generators 3 and 4 still in the cabinet...with the same circuit numbers on the wiring.:vs_OMG:


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

dronai said:


> Laying out Remote I/O #2


If any of the flex i/o cards are 32 point 24vdc inputs did you like the way AB numbered them
0-15 then 17-32 

Caught me out first time and moving the middle row one space to the right sucks as the screws are hidden by the wires on the top row.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

gpop said:


> If any of the flex i/o cards are 32 point 24vdc inputs did you like the way AB numbered them
> 0-15 then 17-32
> 
> Caught me out first time and moving the middle row one space to the right sucks as the screws are hidden by the wires on the top row.


Yes, 24vdc, and 32 terminals. I had a plan, and had to match the tag, so it wasn't an issue.

I ended up assigning a worker to each plc, to stand and terminate all day. Been terminating hundreds of wires since Aug, so kind of over it.

The supply to each module was different for descrete, than analog, or high density, so there, you had to pay attention for jumpers.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's a look at the new HMI. Have another project at this place tomorrow. I'll get to look at this project completed finally.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

dronai said:


> Here's a look at the new HMI. Have another project at this place tomorrow. I'll get to look at this project completed finally.


Which color is running going to be red or green?


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn, I miss this kind of work. Loving the thread!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

gpop said:


> Which color is running going to be red or green?


The last time I was watching the boss write this program, it was on the laptop still. I left before the end before they installed it up and running. Let you know tomorrow. There is also a few different panel views with other kinds of sensors, and control




AK_sparky said:


> Damn, I miss this kind of work. Loving the thread!


I do too, and that lasts only for a couple days, and then I'm over it.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

gpop said:


> Which color is running going to be red or green?


Green !


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

dronai said:


> Green !


tut tut tut.

red means on the same as a breaker is red for on.

Green is off.

Honestly i hate that standard.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

gpop said:


> tut tut tut.
> 
> red means on the same as a breaker is red for on.
> 
> ...


The furnace was already running when I got there. I didn't have time to study it, and I didn't want to bother the boss too much. Good graphics though on AB Factory Talk.


----------

